# Miro VIDEO PCTV Software Update



## Franz_F (28. November 2003)

in den "neuen" Rechner mit W2K möchte ich die alte Video Card von Pinnacles mitnehmen und bin auf der Suche nach aktuellen Treibern. Die bisherige Version 2.20 stammt aus Nov. 1998 und dürfte den heutigen Anforderungen nicht mehr ganz entsprechen.

Unter "tutorials15794.html" hatte "idigsk" am 5.5.2002 schon einmal das gleiche Problem. Doch ich kann sie nicht erreichen und kenne daher nicht die Lösung. Bei Pinnacles selber habe ich nichts gefunden.
Kann mir jemand dabei helfen?


----------



## goela (29. November 2003)

Hilft Dir der Thread nicht weiter?


----------



## Franz_F (30. November 2003)

*MiroVideo PCTV*

Was soll damit gemeint sein?


----------



## goela (1. Dezember 2003)

Hab ich mich ebenfalls gefragt! Was meinst Du mit Deiner Frage! Wenn Du einen neuen Treiber suchst, dann hast Du ja wohl die Antwort in dem alten Thread!


----------



## Franz_F (1. Dezember 2003)

*Miro Video PCTV*

Hallo Goela,

in dem alten Thread befindet sich keine Antwort auf mein Problem. Gerade deswegen habe ich den alten Thread noch einmal genau angegeben.


----------

